# eye infection...I think



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

This is my first ever problem with my rabbits, and I'm not 100% sure what to do. 

One of my bucks, the lowest of the pecking order is being picked on and he has an eye infection, som drainage/that has now dried on his fur below his eye and when I took a good look there is some white mucusy textured stuff in his eye, I flushed it with water and washed some of the drainage and such away but what can I give him to help with the infection?


Melissa


----------



## CountryDreams (Oct 10, 2005)

Get a tube of Erythromycin Ointment and put a little of that on his eye a couple times a day and it should go away. I got the ointment from the vet and it's used on all sorts of animals for their eyes. You might be able to purchase it at a feed store/animal supply store.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you I will take a look for that product, any other products that you have heard that work?

Melissa


----------



## CountryDreams (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't know if a triple antibiotic ointment would work for the eyes or not. Maybe someone else can answer that. I just know that I got the Erythromycin from a vet when my cat had an eye infection and he told me that I could use it on my rabbits, goats, etc. for eye problems.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Melissa, you may have problems getting any medication from a vet here in Ontario, unless you take the rabbit in for examination. At least that is what I found when I had kits with nest-box eye. I called around to some feed stores and TSC in Belleville and all I got was "Oh, we don't have anything like that!" 

What I ended up doing was going to Walmart and asking for an eye ointment. They keep it behind the counter even though it is not a prescription medication. I bathed the kits eyes with water and cotton balls and applied it twice a day. At first they improved and it went away in all but two... but in retrospect I think I may have overmedicated and irritated the tender tissues around the eyes, because the infection persisted until I missed a couple of treatments. The rabbits were destined for the freezer but I did feel bad that their short lives were marred by this.


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

Terramycin eye ointment works great for adults or kits.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I know what you mean about the Vet clinics. 

Would Polysporin work? The eye medicated type.

Melissa


----------



## CountryDreams (Oct 10, 2005)

It sounds like a type of Neosporin which is our triple antibiotic for people, which I've used on dogs, cats, goats and rabbits. Does it say something about antibiotic ointment on it? If so, I'd use it on your bunnies. How are the bunnies doing anyway?


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks I will take a look at it and then post back on here. 

Well its only one of my bunnies, and I have him in a pen away from the others incase this is a contagious type of infection and he seems to be doing good, I haven't done anything yet to him except wash his eye out, but I will look at the cream and then put something on him to help cure it up.

Melissa


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Well the Polysporin we have is called:
Triple Polysporin, 3 antibiotics, Healfast Formula, Prevents Infection, Vitamin E enriched. 

Contains: Polymyxin, Bacltracin Zinc and Gramicidin. (If that means anything)

I'm thinking at this is a Polysporin for Cuts and scars as it also say-( "Moisturizes to: Minimize the Appearence of Scars, Ointment"

I will go to town and find a product that should work, I'm not to sure about this one, what do you think?

Melissa


----------



## CountryDreams (Oct 10, 2005)

I would find an ointment specifically for the eye but just remember that you can use the other ointment for cuts and scrapes on them. I'd just be afraid to use something in their eye that wasn't made for the eye. I'd hate to do more damage to the bunny.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Melissa, I think you need a product specifically for eyes. Ask your pharmacist to suggest a non-prescription EYE ointment or drops. Hope bunny makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys, I wasn't going to use this product on his eyes. I wouldn't want to do more damage. I'm heading into the city tonight and I will pick up a specific eye ointment.

Melissa


----------

